# US nurse moving to Italy PLZ help



## joantovar

Im looking to move to Italy with my fiancee but i have problem...... my future wife lives in the US, she is a graduated nurse, she is trying to get a job in a US base located in Aviano, my fear is ... what if she cant get the job.... is there anything she can do beside that or anything she can do with that degree in Italy?


----------



## Bevdeforges

There is a protocol of some sort amongst the EU countries for recognition of medical qualifications earned in other EU countries, but it can be very difficult to get a non-EU qualification recognized within the EU. One of the big limitations, even among the EU countries is that nurses are generally required to be relatively fluent in the local language.

Depending on her level of Italian, she may wind up having to get creative with her degree and training. She might be able to consider working for a medical product or services company, or possibly an insurer - something where a knowledge of medicine and science would be useful.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

